# similar to frog morton



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

Hello, 

i have been enjoying Frog Morto lately. what are some blends that are similar to it? i not even sure what is in it? slight latakia?


----------



## skydvejam (Feb 27, 2011)

Not sure, have you tried the FM line? I was sort of disappointed so far from FMOTP, but that is just me, I know lots of folks here love it.
FM is good, so far my personal fav is FMOTB, but that once again is my personal tastes, yours may be very different.


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

is the frog series similar? becuase i just bought across the pond and town a few days before i left on my trip. so ill have to crack open them when i get back home. 

also is Esoterica Tilbury similar to frog m? it seems to have a similar taste. both which i enjoy very much.

also can you get frog in bulk? besides the 100 grams


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

McClelland (makers of Frog Morton) has a bulk blend called 5110 Dark English Full that is said to be very similar to Frog Morton.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I wish they would make frog morton and across the pond in bulk I would buy up all i could afford hah
troy


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Frog morton is a light english. I found it tasted very similar to Boswell's countryside, but frog morton was better imo. Try out other light englishes.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

Tilbury is a Va/Bur and is nothing like Frog Morton as it has not latakia.
I'm sure you will enjoy Across the Pond very much!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Some other latakia blends you might want to try are:

GL Pease Westminster
Dunhill London Blend
Dunhill Nightcap
Rattray's Black Mallory
Just for Him Ruins of Isengard

and of course all the other Frogs, Across the Pond, On The Bayou and On The Town.


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

WWhermit said:


> McClelland (makers of Frog Morton) has a bulk blend called 5110 Dark English Full that is said to be very similar to Frog Morton.
> 
> WWhermit
> ipe:


The only Frog I've smoked is "on the bayou". I think 5110 is close enough to it, especially when considering the price difference.

Of all of the "value" bulk English/Balkan blends I've tried, P.S. Balkan Supreme is my favorite.


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

Frog Morton Across the Pond is one of my favorite Syrian blends as well as my favorite Frog Morton blend. Very good stuff!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

tedswearingen said:


> Frog Morton Across the Pond is one of my favorite Syrian blends as well as my favorite Frog Morton blend. Very good stuff!


+1 on this Ted. Across the Pond is excellent!


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

tedswearingen said:


> Frog Morton Across the Pond is one of my favorite Syrian blends as well as my favorite Frog Morton blend. Very good stuff!


well i am excited to try this out when i get back home!



WyoBob said:


> The only Frog I've smoked is "on the bayou". I think 5110 is close enough to it, especially when considering the price difference.
> 
> Of all of the "value" bulk English/Balkan blends I've tried, P.S. Balkan Supreme is my favorite.


what do you mean by value bulk blends? talking about the drug store brand value or you mean the mcclelland ones?


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

EvoFX said:


> what do you mean by value bulk blends? talking about the drug store brand value or you mean the mcclelland ones?


McClelland or Stokkebye bulk blends as an example. They're almost half the cost of the F.M. tins if you buy it in quantities of 16 ounces. One of my favorite's, P.S. Luxury Navy Flake (a va/perique blend) cost around $1.70/oz when bought in 1.5 lb. quantities. (at least that's what it cost when I bought mine awhile back.)


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Penzance is another that is like frog.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

tedswearingen said:


> Frog Morton Across the Pond is one of my favorite Syrian blends as well as my favorite Frog Morton blend. Very good stuff!


I have been wanting to try this one. Does it have only Syrian or a combination of Syrian and Cyprian? Is it anything like Balkan Sobranie?


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

For the $$ watchers you may want to try Larry's Blend from pipesandcigars.com


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

sounds7 said:


> I have been wanting to try this one. Does it have only Syrian or a combination of Syrian and Cyprian? Is it anything like Balkan Sobranie?


Never had the famous BS so I can't comment there, but in FMATP the Syrian dominates. If it has Cyprian it's not very evident, at least to me. If I had a tin open at the moment I'd shoot you off a sample and will do so when I open the next tin if you still haven't tried it.


----------



## skydvejam (Feb 27, 2011)

sounds7 said:


> I have been wanting to try this one. Does it have only Syrian or a combination of Syrian and Cyprian? Is it anything like Balkan Sobranie?


If I was back state side I would send you a sample, but mailing from out here is both cost prohibitive, as well as we are not allowed to ship any tobacco items from here. And like I have said everyone has different tastes, and I am letting my tin rest a little, and I will revisit this one once my palate matures a bit more.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

User Name said:


> Frog morton is a light english. I found it tasted very similar to Boswell's countryside, but frog morton was better imo. Try out other light englishes.


Agreed. The Frog's I have tried have been light. 5110 is very good, but stronger.


----------



## madirishman (May 12, 2010)

I love all of the FM blends...if you like regular FM give Boswells a call and try some of their english blends...they are top notch!


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

How does Boswell Northwood compared to Frog Morton?, I've never tried any of their blends
troy


----------



## UB83 (Feb 22, 2011)

I am new to pipe smoking as well and Frog Morton was the first pipe tobacco I enjoyed. I recently bought a tin of Mac Baren Dark Twist and I find that it has a similar taste/note to it. I am not sure how similar the blends are as I am learning what is what myself.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

You might also look into English/Aero crossover blends. 
I'm a fan of FM as well. To me the distinctive McClelland VA topping really defines Frog Morton. And I believe they add some additional casing in there as well (a little vanilla, maybe?). 
If it's mildness and the smokey variety of flavor you like in The Frog, I suggest the Just For Him "Middle Earth Series" Latakia/Aero blends--specifically, Shortcut to Mushrooms and Ruins of Isengard.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Ruins of Isengard is excellent and a good choice for someone who likes the Frog. +1 on that.


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

CaptainEnormous said:


> You might also look into English/Aero crossover blends.
> I'm a fan of FM as well. To me the distinctive McClelland VA topping really defines Frog Morton. And I believe they add some additional casing in there as well (a little vanilla, maybe?).
> If it's mildness and the smokey variety of flavor you like in The Frog, I suggest the Just For Him "Middle Earth Series" Latakia/Aero blends--specifically, Shortcut to Mushrooms and Ruins of Isengard.


i will look into that on my next order. i just send out one for the 5110. and now the 4 different frogs. i have only opened on the town, both frog and town are pretty awesome. ill have to open the other two soon. i have been enjoying alot of the latakia as of now


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Troutman22 said:


> For the $$ watchers you may want to try Larry's Blend from pipesandcigars.com


I purchased their Victory Lap Sampler and had a chance to try Larry's Blend the other day and really enjoyed it. In fact, I was a fan of all four blends that came in that sampler.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Just a thought: you might want to try H&H Obsidian. I seem to remember it being similar to the Frog, but take that with a grain of salt as I don't care for either.


----------



## Fornost (Apr 8, 2011)

Peterson's Old Dublin is a long standing favorite of mine. It was the first English blend incorporating black cavendish that I smoked.


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

Fornost said:


> Peterson's Old Dublin is a long standing favorite of mine. It was the first English blend incorporating black cavendish that I smoked.


dang, i just spend my next purchase on the luxury blend, i guess the next one ill get the old dublin. :cheer2:


----------



## fireface (Mar 20, 2011)

Take a look at the house blends at mccranies.com - several of them are similar to FM because, IIRC, they are blended and produced by McL. Hellsgate was a one-time favorite of mine - it had that certain "possibly-flavored-english-blend" quality I enjoyed about all the FM blends. I also enjoyed highland mixture, coyote, and a few others (which may have been standard McL bulk blends renamed for all I know).


----------



## Argon Swift (Mar 27, 2011)

My favorite FM is still just the FM. Its very light, burns cool, and whenever I want a little kick or nicotine punch, I mix in some C&D Organic Dreams. I bought a tin out of curiosity since its "organic", didnt' like it, and don't know what else to do with it. I guess I could call it Frog Morton Goes Bohemian (FMGB).


----------



## UB83 (Feb 22, 2011)

I just purchased some Dunhill Nightcap based of this thread and other posts. Very similar to Frog but much heavier/stronger. Nightcap has a real thick smoke and I noticed a bit more bite, as I tend to be slightly impatient and puff to fast. 

I also smoked it out of a bowl that was used for other blends, so I noticed some mild ghosting.I am really looking to forward to when the nightcap flavor dominates this pipe. 

As a new pipe smoker my taste seems to be gravitating towards sweet and mild English blends


----------

